# orange peel



## oldwoodsale (Apr 4, 2010)

Having a problem with orange peel in clear gloss minwax polyurethane and Hellman's urethane. Both are in spray cans. I have used each of these products before and got a mirror smooth finish. I started with the minwax and first coat it was minor. Let it dry 3days, gave it a light sand and recoated. OP was bad. I sanded it off, re-sprayed real wet and again bad OP. Sanded again to a nice flat surface. This time I used Helman's and I waited till it was just set up enough for 2nd heavy coat. The OP worse than ever. I though OP was due too light a coat. I have followed my past practice (and the can's instructions) perfectly and can't understand this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Orange peel is a drying or a wetting defect. Since you experienced this with two different finishes, I'm going to rule out a wetting problem. Also because it was worse when you added a second coat soon after the first, I'm going to suggest that it's too cold where you are applying it. Needs to be warmer or you need to apply a lighter coat. Or switch to something with higher solids content like a wiping poly. Good luck.


----------



## Tkf (Feb 14, 2013)

Orange peel can happen for three reasons:

Temperature - Too cold will prevent the finish from flowing and leving out. 
Pressure and needle issues - no concern here. 
Too thick - again levelling put issues.

And there is orange peel in every spray finish. You just can't see it if you don't have a trained eye. You can continue applying more finish, letting it cure and then polishing it. But that is more labor and time intensive.


----------

